# Liquid Soap



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok I am getting ready to try my hand at liquid soap. Do I have to go out and buy distilled water or can I just boil the heck out of it and then use it? Thanks Autumn


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is my recipe: 16.5 oz sunflower oil, 7 oz. coconut oil, 5.5 oz. KOH, 16.5 oz. water to dilute lye (do I use half milk for this part)..also it states to use borax to neutralize is this absolutely a must.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

YES you must use d. water.
YES you must neutralize your soap.
Do NOT add your milk to the KOH add it at emulsion.
I didn't check your recipe but I hope you got it from a good source and ran it through a lye calc.

Christy


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

You can add milk if you want at the beginning of the cook, but your soap will have a slightly caramelized smell to it.. This blends well with some of the fragrances like food ones, not all.. 
Does not blend well with florals etc.. 
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Where's a good place to find directions on how to do this? I'd really like to give it a try once I get my hands on some KOH.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Found a recipe on The Sage.com. Look under Liquid soap. Seems that your recipe differs on amounts used on the sage. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

thought Barb had a recipe in out recipe section.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I looked and only found lotion,shampoo, and dog shampoo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Most Liquid soaps are formulated so that there is no superfatting to them, the reason for this is the fatty acids left over will leave a cloudy film in your soap and it won't be clear.. (most people like it clear) This is why we neutralize it later after the cook and recipes will differ in amounts. I have tried making them both ways and like them both, but don't like the fatty acids that stay in the soap and float on the top.. You can use any liquid soap recipe and any oils and put them thru a calculator made to do liquid soaps.. You can make your own recipes.. Castor oils are just wonder addtions to liquid soaps to aid them in foaming.. and clarity
Barbara


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

I know this is an old topic, but I have a question. When I dilute the LS, do I still need to use distilled water? I understand the reasoning for using it during other times , like for the lye, but wasn't clear on if/why it is necessary during the diluting.

Also, I've made 2 batches, and used straight GM (frozen) and added the KOH to that. I'm a little confused on when you would add the GM if you're not doing it when you do the lye mixture, and how you know how much to add?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, you need to use distilled water, tap water or city water has minerals in it or additives ( like bleach) that cloud your soap or can do strange things to it.. distilled water is very cheap and you can get it by the gallons in the grocery store. 
GM added to lye will turn your liquid soap very very dark, if you want some clarity to it, cut the amount of water in half.. if recipe calls for 16 oz at the beginning, use 8 oz and mix with your lye, when you get all your oils and lye mixtured mixed well then add the rest of the liquid ( milk) stir in very very well and begin your cook..
Barb


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Barbara, that makes sense to me now! I'm getting ready to do another batch, so I'll try the doing the half water half GM. My first 2 batches were pure GM with the KOH added to it, and like you said, they were very dark.

One more question, sorry. If I do the half water/half GM, adding the GM afterwards like you said, does it still need to be frozen?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

No, not at all
Barbara


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Sweet!!! Thanks so much Barbara, I'm off to start on another batch!


----------

